# عرض جديد على شاشة هاير 46 بوصة والتوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا.



## halasamy (7 يناير 2014)

عرض جديد على شاشات 46 بوصة فقط من مؤسسة ماريا.


شاشة هاير


46 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخل HDMI -


FULL HD


والسعر 1799 ريال.


===========================

التوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا

والحامل الجدارى مجانا

==========================


تصلك شاشتك بإتصال واحد..اتصل نصلك لباب المنزل مجانا


العنوان:

الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول- تليفون 0598733331 / / 0508283782 / 0112661000 0565765233


للتواصل عن طريق الشبكات الاجتماعية:

https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl

https://twitter.com/MariaCompny


دوام المعرض:

الفترة الصباحية:


8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا

الفترة المسائية:


4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

